# Opinions on the games you have played.



## Condabra (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah I don't see a thread on this so yeah
What are your opinions on the Pokemon games you've played so far?

Platinum <First Game!!>
This was a great starter to the Pokemon series. Awesome as. I'm not a fan of the touch screen, really (BROKEN ARM ALERT), the music is awesome as, the Pokemon sprites and cute and awesome, the Underground is awesome, da de da I could go on forever. DISTORTION WORLD IS THE BEST THING SINCE SLICED BREAD, :D :D :D
9/10 - Because 3D + 2D = not awesome unless it's called the Distortion World

Diamond <Second>
Same level as Platinum, but I like it better. The Pokemon sprites are slightly better than Platinum's, the reduced Sinnoh Dex makes getting National easier. Unfortunately it doesn't have the Distortion World. ): At least there's still Giratina. Heh. I actually like the slowness, it seems so realistic. Slow surfing? Pfft. I don't care. Plus, fast surfing makes me fight trainers I don't want to, plus it's hard to control. Slow surfing = win. Yeah, shoot me.
9/10

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Blue <Third & First Spin-Off>
Wow I was lucky to grab such a rare game. I LOVE IT I LOVE IT I LOVE IT forever! You now play AS a Pokemon, with a partner and it's awesome. I was a Torchic and a Pikachu. Slight Ground problem, but who cares. The dungeons? Awesome. Music? THE GREATEST THING SINCE THE DISTORTION WORLD!
The only problem I have is the fact that the battle system requires 60% of your luck and a lot of smart. And the fact that going through dungeons gets a little boring.
Then I lost the game ;-;
9/10

PMD Time <Fourth, Second Spin-Off>
Um. Yeeeeah. Why I bought this game I have no idea whatsoever. It's just... ugh. I HATE this game. So bad.
The story is exaggerated; almost the same as PMD Blue but with slight differences. I don't like it. They put far too much emphasis on this. Also, the dungeons got a lot shorter which disappointed me to no end. Zero Island is a pain in the backside. And the arm. Ouch. The fact I got SKITTY highly disgusts me. I'm not a naive person! I'm sassy! Gah! Even though I sorta like Skitty, it's just not... that.
After the future, the story got A WHOLE LOT WORSE. Why does the player have to die, of all things? WHAT THE HELL?! I practically screamed that at the DS when I found that the player would die. Why the hell do you die? All restoring times gears does is make it sunny and light and peaceful and da de da! Also, that paradox. And the postgame was pretty random. But I suppose all postgames are random.
Plus, the lack of backstory makes me want to kill myself. To me, backstory is a vital piece of info that cannot be missed. How on earth did the human (your character) get to the Pokemon world in the first place without turning into a Pokemon?
PMD Sky fixed up a little backstory, but it was not that vital info I was looking for; oh no. Plus, they made Jirachi evil. Why why why ;-;
Also, shiny Celebi was random. The most random of random things. Also, they stuck Giratina in a cave. What the hell it lives in the DISTORTION WORLD
NOT enjoyable. But there was that nostalgia that kept me going... why did I have to lose Blue ;-;
5/10

Soul Silver <Fifth Game>
No better than Platinum. More good than bad; but it's neutral. I don't like the touch screen, which hurts my arm far worse than what PMD Time injected into it. ;-; Also, half the time I wish you can get rid of your Pokemon - just making it follow you makes me think it's stalking you. And when it's angry, I feel like it wants to kill me. ARGH why can't I turn it off WHY
But sometimes I like it. :)
9/10

Your opinions? Also, no I am not changing mine. Yes shoot me. But to me, PMD Time is the worst game ever and that's final.

So. Again. Your opinions?


----------



## NegativeVibe (Aug 31, 2010)

Sapphire - first I completed. Liked almost everything except for version exclusives and stuff like that. 

Emerald - Meh. I can get Mawile now, yay!  But it really failed to impress me. 

Diamond - Best game ever. In terms of region, catchable pokes, storyline, etc. 

SoulSilver - Love the Pokewalker, currently I'm trying to get Spiritomb - otherwise, it's ok, but not great.

LeafGreen - ok, I suppose


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 2, 2010)

Main Series (in the order I got them):

Red: I never got past Lt. Surge due to the fact that it wouldn't save...
Gold: Love it! 9000/10. Best.Game. Ever.
Sapphire: Didn't like it the first time, but it is growing on me considerably.
Ruby: Not much better than Sapphire. Gave it away Eventually.
Firered/Leafgreen: yes, I bought them both at the same time. Gave me the Kanto Experience for the first time. was nice, can't find them now, however...
Diamond: Liked it better than Ruby/Sapphire originally, but now I think otherwise
Platinum: better than Diamond, but not by much.
Emerald: Revived Hoenn for me. It was great.
Heartgold: I love this game just about as much as my Gold Version. _almost._

Spin-offs (also in that order):
Pokemon Ranger: 'twas okay. Lost it, though
Pokemon Ranger Shadows of Almia: Better than the first, but not my favorite.
PMD: Explorers of Darkness: Never really got that far in this. Can't say I like it all that much. Have restarted it about 10 times just to get a pokemon I like.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 4, 2010)

The first game I played ever was Blue, and I didn't really form an opinion on it since I didn't get it. But the next one I played was Sapphire, with which I had considerable fun. My favorite so far, though, has been Emerald, probably because of all the battling things. I guess I also like a lot of the Pokemon and how diverse it is.

I also love Mystery Dungeon for no apparent reason so I don't have much to say here...

I have played countless other games and don't want to bore anyone. :P


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 4, 2010)

Platinum and Emerald are my homeboys, end of story.

But I loved all of my games! Red, Yellow, Silver, Sapphire, Emerald, Pearl, and Platinum~


----------



## Barubu (Sep 4, 2010)

Games (In 'when I got them' order)

Yellow special Pikachu version- Great game, although I don't really remember it much, because I had it when I was like five. I liked the Pikachu-follows-you-around feature, and got angry when it didn't show up until HG and SS. I started raising my Pikachu up to like level one-hundred, because the lack of being able to evolve it with a thunderstone combined with my five-year-old brainpower made me think it evolved by level.

Diamond- Fun, but I thought that some of the pokéwatch features were stupid. The storyline was pretty complex, but I almost killed the Barry character because he was so annoying. I also found it funny that I was finished with the game before Ash even got Turtwig.

Emerald-Great. I loooooooooved the secret base feature. Plus, It was the only region besides Kanto where I actually liked all three starters. Contests blew my mind. And, the animé had May, who, in my mind, is tied with Misty for best partner of Ash. In conclusion, one word: Max.

HeartGold:OMYGODPOKéMONFOLLOWYOUAROUNDJUSTLIKEINYELLOW! But, honestly, I love this game. Especially when you click on a pokémon and it says stuff like "Magikarp danced around". I was sad that there weren't contests anymore, but the pokéathlon was fun.


----------



## Missile (Sep 4, 2010)

Derp derp. Here we go~

Red/Blue: Too awesome. I kept restarting; I _never_ got to the Pokemon League. I kept restarting mainly to beat Gary and just because it was plain fun. I absolutely _love_ this game.

Yellow: Even better than R/B, mainly because of Pikachu and better sprites so I actually could tell that Pidgey is a Pidgey.

Silver/Gold: Epic. The End.

Emerald: Eh, I liked it. Secret bases were awesome and such. Latios is a pain to capture. Yada yada yada. Not my favorite game.

The PMD Series: I LOVE IT OMGOMGOMG. <333333 

Okay, fangirl time over. <3

Diamond: I loved it, so freaking much. Great sprites, plot, everything.

Platinum: Even better than Diamond.

SoulSilver: Favorite Pokemon game so far by far.

*is too lazy to post about Pokemon Wii Games*


----------



## Green (Sep 4, 2010)

Crystal + soulsilver = nostalgia orgies 

that is all


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 4, 2010)

[Pokémon Silver Version] Unadulterated childhood nostalgia, so not much to say. I think I cried when I accidentally deleted my Typhlosion, though.

[Pokémon Emerald, Sapphire Versions] Quite distinct, I think. Hoenn was a great region and the entire place had a great 'feel' to it.

[Pokémon Pearl Version] First game I properly 'played' after joining TCoD and the internet at large. It was quite fun, although it seemed lacking in the uniqueness of Hoeen and the nostalgia of my pwecious Silver.

[PMD: Explorers of Darkness] Easily the most compelling, story-wise. I was Munchlax and had Treeko as a partner, and couldn't shake the feeling that Grovyle was related to my partner even though that would make no sense outside of my particular playthrough. Never finished it, actually, as it was lost.

[Pokémon SoulSilver Version] _yessss_ my buddies follow me around gahh that is all


----------



## Starly (Sep 4, 2010)

Pokemon Ruby - First pokemon game ever, it was my fav and I want a revamp of it.

Pokemon Sapphire - no different, i just wanted Kyogre and a different starter.

Pokemon Emerald - Still no different.

Pokemon FireRed and LeafGreen - No like!!!

Pokemon Diamond and Pearl - Pretty good.

Pokemon Platinum - Same a Diamond and Pearl, but I only used it for Contest Ribbons and to get milotics, and now I lost it TT_TT.

Pokemon HGSS - Probably the best of them all, especially the following pokemon thing.

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Blue Rescue Team - Good at the time, but I never beat it.

PMD Time/Darkness/Sky - Better than BRT, but I liked Sky more then the other two.


----------

